# [RISOLTO] Compiz: il cursore di attesa è in bianco e nero

## fbcyborg

Salve gente, 

è ormai qualche mese, se non quasi un anno che ho un problema con il puntatore del mouse, nel momento in cui lancio una applicazione.

Avete presente il fatto che quando si lancia, ad esempio, firefox l'icona di firefox comincia a rimbalzare su e giu sotto alla freccetta del mouse?

Bene, è in bianco e nero e con un quadratino bianco al centro.

Ho visto che se disabilito compiz questo problema non si presenta. Che diavolo potrebbe essere?

EDIT: dimenticavo. Ecco quello che si vede... LINK.

Aggiungo inoltre che questo problema si presenta in qualsiasi caso in cui ci sia un'icona (anche quando si fa un drag&drop ad esempio) vicino al puntatore del mouse.

----------

## fbcyborg

A nessuno viene in mente se c'è da ricompilare qualcosa?  :Sad: 

È un problema assurdo lo so!

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> A nessuno viene in mente se c'è da ricompilare qualcosa? 

 

Se proprio hai come speranza la ricompilazione, lancia un emerge -e world   :Cool: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie... C'avevo pensato, ma speravo ci fosse un modo migliore sinceramente!    :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

ricompilare compiz e le sue dipendenze prima? Non è che avevi un qualche pacchetto cursors o xcursors installato e lo hai rimosso? Ricompilali tutti.

----------

## fbcyborg

Per quanto riguarda *cursors, i pacchetti che ho installato sono i seguenti:

```
kde-base/kdebase-cursors

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

x11-apps/xcursorgen

x11-libs/libXcursor

x11-themes/xcursor-themes
```

Sono gli stessi pacchetti che ho anche sul portatile dove non ho questo problema.

Per ricompilarli tutti, mi sa che aspetto.

```
emerge -eDav compiz
```

mi chiede di ricompilare più di 400 pacchetti, sempre se non ho sbagliato le opzioni, visto che chiede di compilare cose che secondo me non c'entrano molto con compiz.

----------

## djinnZ

infatti non compila solo le dipendenze ma anche le dipendenze delle dipendenze... comunque mi pare che ti avevo detto diversamente ... 

appunto, iniziare da un banale 

```
emerge -1 kde-base/kdebase-cursors media-fonts/font-cursor-misc x11-themes/xcursor-themes
```

che ci mette pochissimo tempo e continuare per scrupolo con 

```
emerge -1 x11-libs/libXcursor
```

 è chiedere troppo... ricompila il mondo che è meglio.

Visto che ultimamemte pare che lo sport preferito sia il gioco puerile del "non ti capisco e faccio di tutto per non farmi capire" (in omaggio all'episodio biblico della torre di babale) inizio a rispondere il ordine sparso.

----------

## fbcyborg

 :Shocked: 

MAH!

----------

## djinnZ

UFFA!

traduzione:

Non è più facile pensare che per qualche causa ignota a noi mortali possa essere stato corrotto il file che contiene il cursore incriminato? (domanda retorica)

Prima di incominciare a ricompilare il mondo prova con questi pacchetti che male non fa. Se non va prova con libxcursors che alle volte non ho capito perchè va in malora e se questi non funzionano ti devi rassegnare a ricompilare compiz o kde (ma vedere tra le loro dipendenze se c'è una qualche libreria che ha a che fare con i cursori non guasta mai).

Controlla anche le impostazioni locali, alle volte anche se pare strano interferiscono.

Altro non mi viene a mente. Ma inizia con il reinstallare i pacchetti dei cirsori, ci vuole poco e non rischi alcun danno.

partendo dal presupposto che il revdep-rebuild lo hai lanciato e non hai binari legacy conservati (set preserved-rebuild se non erro), ovviamente.

Capisco che ultimamente in questa repubblica delle banane imperi lo stile del rispondere con cosa si è mangiato a colazione se ti chiedono l'ora... o dello stabilire i nessi logici per assonanza con un idiotismo corrente ... e che ormai se provi a fare una battuta ti guardano male... figurarsi se ci si concede la licenza di un poco di sarcasmo...

ma scrivere banalmente *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Per ricompilarli tutti, mi sa che aspetto.

  *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ricompilali tutti

 era riferito ai pacchetti *cursor* lo trovo raccapricciante.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie per il chiarimento e la risposta esaustiva.  :Smile: 

Dunque, revdep-rebuild l'ho fatto ovviamente, ma è tutto OK. 

Per quanto riguarda il cursore incriminato, suppongo non sia stato corrotto il file che lo contiene. La mia supposizione deriva dal fatto che, come dicevo, quando non uso compiz, il problema non si presenta. Immagino che il file sia sempre lo stesso sia che venga usato compiz sia che venga usato kwin.

Ho provato a ricompilare i pacchetti che mi hai detto, ma non è cambiato nulla.

L'unica cosa che ho fatto dopo la ricompilazione è quella di provare a disabilitare compiz e a riabilitarlo, e in un primo momento il problema sembrava risolto. Dopo aver effettuato un restart di xdm però è tornato tutto come prima, ovvero il problema è rimasto lì.

Ho provato anche a smanettare con i file di configurazione, ovvero ho preso la configurazione del portatile e l'ho impostata qui sul pc fisso, ed anche qui per un momento l'icona è tornata a colori, ma con il restart di xdm, tutto torna come prima, in bianco e nero.

PS: rilassati! Te la prendi con chiunque qui sul forum!  :Razz: 

Grazie comunque!

----------

## djinnZ

kwin è kde e kde è molto str... alle volte. Non è che banalmente è un file in cache nella dir .kde che è andato a donnine allegre? Questo è l'ultimo suggerimento serio che mi sento di darti. Con kde può capitare.

Anche se hai installato direttamente (e localmente sull'utente) dal sito un tema e poi con la nuova versione di kde non è più valido può capitare.

Prova a vedere se una conf ex novo risolve (solito mv .kde o nuovo utente , non è che mi pialli tutto e poi mi accusi di averti fatto fare una cosa inutile, mica sono [censura politica] io che me la tengo e borbotto  :Twisted Evil:  , ti mando "un amico" a spezzarti le gambe)

Scusa ma mi è venuto a mente solo ora.

Rilassarmi? Vivendo in questa repubblica delle banane? Potevi chiedere qualcosa di più semplice, costruire un motore interstellare ...

in ogni caso vorrei ribadire che STO SCHERZANDO!!! IN CHE LINGUA DEVO DIRVELO?!  se uno passa la misura o lo segnalo ai mod o non rispondo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Potresti aver ragione sul discorso delle donnine allegre ma ho paura che dipenda più da altro.

Infatti, senza che mi metto a cancellare la dir .kde, avevo già fatto una prova (ripetuta poco fa) con un nuovo utente, ed anche in quel caso succede la stessa cosa.

Per quanto riguarda i temi, non ne ho installato alcuno.

 :Razz: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

In generale (anche se si è capito che non è il tuo caso) può dipendere anche dal tema di default che comunque viene applicato (i pasticci con nepomuk e konadi al passaggio 4.4 4.6 mi hanno insegnato che il team kde non è troppo accorto alla conversione dei dati tra una versione e l'altra, anche con le impostazioni di default).

Resto dell'idea di una corruzione di file che coinvolga librerie o file dei temi.

Il downgrade mi pare inutile se come dici hai una macchina identica senza problemi. Hai già provato a cambiare tema dei cursori (e casomai a ripristinarlo)?

L'idea di un problema di rendering legato ad un singolo cursore mi pare strana.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Hai già provato a cambiare tema dei cursori (e casomai a ripristinarlo)?

 

No ma ho provato adesso e non ha funzionato. Per me è compiz che scazza in questa circostanza. Scusami se ti contraddico, ma secondo me non può essere una corruzione di file che riguardano librerie (dei temi) e/o file di temi. Dico questo perché come già scritto in precedenza, senza compiz il problema non si presenta. Se fosse corrotta una delle cose precedenti, avrei il problema anche senza compiz.

----------

## djinnZ

Per qualche stano motivo (demenza senile) mi ero convinto che anche kwin aveva lo stesso problema. Ma il suggerimento rimane lo stesso.

Solo che compiz non si appoggia alla conf di kde ma a quella di X se non ricordo male. Prova a vedere se configurando le Xresources od impostando esplicitamente un set di cursori di defaul al server risolvi.

----------

## fbcyborg

Non ho mai smanettato con il file .Xcursors, ma ora che me lo hai detto ho visto sulla documentazione ufficiale un esempio, ovvero il codice 3.3, in cui viene usato.

Ho però provato a fare la seguente cosa:

```
echo "Xcursor.theme: redglass" >> ~/.Xresources
```

e poi

```
xrdb ~/.Xresources &
```

Però il tema del cursore non è cambiato.

Ho letto che così facendo non è necessario riavviare X, ma come dicevo, il cursore rimane sempre lo stesso. Forse è sbagliato il nome del tema, ma è uno di quelli nella lista presente in Settings di KDE.

----------

## djinnZ

Bada che kde ed i suoi temi non hanno niente a che vedere con le impostazioni di X e le impostazioni delle Xresources (puoi provare x11-apps/editres dovrebbe essere il sostituto di resedit) è come pretendere che l'impostazione di tastiera italiana su kde si applichi anche a qualche legacy WM.

Compiz in alcune parti del codice dovrebbe fare ancora riferimento a cose datate (anche se le Xres, copiate dgli os apple per me erano una gran cosa).

----------

## fbcyborg

Come sospettavo, infatti ho fatto una prova da profano in materia, non avendoci mai smanettato.

Una domanda, ma questo editres, quindi mi installerebbe dei temi per il cursore?

----------

## djinnZ

Se poi rispondo male sono scorbutico...

Documentati, è possibile che nel codice di compiz ci siano riferimenti a cose ormai abbandonate nella pratica come le Xres (considera che le usavo normalmente, ma quando avevo afterstep come wm. Quindi non mi ricordo un accidente).

Ed in ogni caso guarda

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X11_Cursors

http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2006/04/24/beautiful-x11-cursors

http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/8818/xresources-settings-in-effect

editres ti consente di gestire .Xresources & C graficamente. Probabilmente c'è qualcosa di specifico per compiz (guarda anche in /usr/share/X11/app-defaults) inizia con l'avviare una shell e lanciare xrdb -query (resedit che ricordo io lo chiamava automaticamente) e vedi se c'è qualcosa.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho letto le pagine che mi hai segnalato. 

Guarda, ho seguito il primo howto che mi hai linkato ma a quanto pare il cursore non ne vuole sapere di cambiare. Ho cambiato il file ~/.xinitrc e il file ~/.Xresources come indicato. Il pacchetto x11-themes/xcursor-themes è installato quindi i cursori ci sono. Il comando xrdb ~/.Xresources & continua a non sortire alcun effetto. Ho anche linkato la dir /usr/share/icons/"foobar" nella mia home in ~/.icons/"foobar" dove "foobar" nel mio caso era "Oxygen_Yellow". Nessun cambiamento.

Per quanto riguarda la seconda guida, ho installato x11-themes/blueglass-xcursors ed ho quindi ottenuto la directory seguente:

```
/usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11/Blue/
```

Erano già presenti le seguenti directory: handhelds, redglass e whiteglass, ma ho voluto installare questo "Blue".

A questo punto ho voluto seguire il consiglio che da l'ebuild ovvero:

```
 * To use this set of cursors, edit or create the file ~/.Xdefaults

 * and add the following line:

 * Xcursor.theme: Blue

 * 

 * You can change the size by adding a line like:

 * Xcursor.size: 48

 * 

 * To globally use this set of mouse cursors edit the file:

 *    /usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11/default/index.theme

 * and change the line:

 *     Inherits=[current setting]

 * to

 *     Inherits=Blue

 * 

 * Note this will be overruled by a user's ~/.Xdefaults file.

 * 

 * If you experience flickering, try setting the following line in

 * the Device section of your XF86Config:

 * Option  "HWCursor"  "false"
```

optando per l'opzione system-wide, editando il file /usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11/default/index.theme e inserendo le seguenti linee:

```
[Icon Theme]

Inherits=Blue
```

Fra l'altro la directory default non esisteva neanche, e di conseguenza neanche il file index.theme.

Ah, fra l'altro il messaggio sopra riportato parla di un certo file ~/.Xdefaults e non di .Xresources, e questo sinceramente mi da da pensare su quale sia dei due il file corretto da usare, almeno per quanto riguarda i tentativi precedenti.

A questo punto ho riavviato X ed il cursore è cambiato MA solo ed esclusivamente per quanto riguarda KDM. Come parte KDE, il cursore ritorna quello di default impostato su System Settings. Credo che questo accada perché è rimasto selezionato Oxygen Black. Se provo a impostare "Blue" anche su KDE nel mio account, il problema persiste. 

Vorrei ricordare che solo quando il cursore è in attesa di caricamento di qualche applicazione, si vede in bianco e nero, ovvero solo quando "palleggia".

Fra l'altro accade una cosa molto strana. Per quanto riguarda X è impostato Blue come tema per i cursori. Per KDE invece è impostato Oxygen Black. Succede che in alcuni casi (es. resize window), sotto KDE, compare un cursore che fa parte del tema Blue, mentre in altri (es. freccetta normale) quello di Oxygen Black.  :Shocked: 

Per quanto riguarda il tuo terzo link invece, non sono riuscito a trovare nulla di utile sinceramente.

Insomma, alla fine mi stai facendo cambiare cursori, ma il problema persiste, come prevedevo. Ovviamente non ti sto criticando, ma credo sia un problema di compiz, torno a ripeterlo, e non di cursori.

Grazie per l'impegno.

----------

## fbcyborg

Non so né come né quando è successo ma a quanto pare mi ritrovo il cursore di attesa tornato alla normalità!

MAH!

----------

## djinnZ

Avrai aggiornato qualcosa e finalmente le cose si sono riassestate. Che hai ricompilato prima che si sistemasse?

Basta anche che da qualche parte compiz si attendeva che il il file si chiamasse "wait" ed invece era "Wait".

E considerare che ancora oggi alcuni programmi si aspettano di trovare Xrerources o Xdefault in /usr... altri in /etc altri in /etc/X altri in /usr/share... altri ancora in /usr/X11R6 et cetera per questo c'è quel marasma di link simbolici che ha attraversato le varie versioni di X.

L'unica sarebbe fare debug sull'eseguibile per vedere cosa va a cercare oppure andare a spulciare i sorgenti.

Proprio la presenza di codice legacy e varie altre incertezze me lo hanno fatto scartare come wm.

----------

## fbcyborg

Non lo so, ma questa è la lista del più recente aggiornamento di sistema.

----------

## djinnZ

L'unica è nvidia drivers, forse era il driver a caricare i cursori sbagliati

----------

## fbcyborg

Però è strano, perché anche sul mio notebook, che aggiorno di pari passo con il fisso, avevo le stessa versione del driver.

----------

## djinnZ

Immagino che le risoluzioni siano differenti però.

----------

## fbcyborg

Assolutamente sì! Però spiegami una cosa a questo punto: perché dovrebbe dare problemi il fatto che le risoluzioni siano diverse?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

premesso che l'attuale compiz nasce dalla fusione con il codice di beryl (e se ricordi bene il divorzio partì proprio dal fatto che erano state proposte modifiche scritte con i piedi) possibile che un 2+2=5 in relazione al calcolo della profondità colore o che per quella risoluzione ci sia una richiesta statica per un cursore chiamato diversamente o che ci sia qualcosa del genere "per questa lista di risoluzioni usa il cursore X altrimenti non usare niente" o che venga chiamata una primitiva grafica stramba deprecata etc.

Possibile anche che sia il driver nvidia ad avere problemi ad una certa profondità colore e risoluzione (sempre per un 2+2=5) od in correlazione al contenuto del file del cursore.

Come controprova per un bugreport (upstream) potresti fare un downgrade del driver.

Se funziona, o meglio se non funziona di nuovo, potresti provare anche a vedere se rimpiazzando il cursore incriminato con uno a scelta o editandolo non risolvi. Non mi ricordo se ti ho indicato anche questa come possibilità.

L'alternativa è il debugger simbolico ma dato che lavoro in ambienti che me lo precludono non posso aiutarti più di tanto.

Se non altro è chiaro che il priblema è in nvidia od in compiz.

nota: il "2+2=5" viene da un racconto di fantascienza e si riferisce alla pratica dei programmatori scassi di gestire i calcolo per eccezioni (se a = 5 e b=2 allora X=5 altrimenti X=a+b). Qualche tempo fa ci schiantarono un vettore arianne di non so quanti milioni o miliardi di euro...

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie per le delucidazioni in merito.

Adesso è più chiaro di prima.

Guarda, se ho tempo magari posso fare qualche prova!  :Wink: 

Grazie!

----------

